#ubuntu-pk 2011-05-09
<jiger> shani
#ubuntu-pk 2011-05-10
<jiger> shani
<jiger> @
<jiger> shani
#ubuntu-pk 2011-05-11
<jiger> shani
<jiger> shani
#ubuntu-pk 2011-05-12
<jiger> shani
#ubuntu-pk 2015-05-07
<Researcher-> the only person who is trying to make this channel alive
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> since last 9 years
<Researcher-> philipballew
<Researcher-> :)
<philipballew> Researcher-, hello
#ubuntu-pk 2017-05-08
<Kilos> hey pakistan, what is happening here
<Kilos> everyone gone to facebook again
<Kilos> shame on you
 * barlas pokes Shani
<Kilos> pavlushka where has everyone gone
#ubuntu-pk 2017-05-10
<barlas> Hi Kilos
<barlas> How's it doing?
<ogres> hello
#ubuntu-pk 2018-05-13
<rafay> Hello?
#ubuntu-pk 2020-05-05
<subrata> Ubuntu 18.04 - How to display desktop directly while switch on the machine.
